# Exit Passageway



## Inspector 102 (Mar 13, 2014)

Given Section 1021.1, 2006 edition, what is the common definition of an exit passageway. Given an 8 foot wide corridor in an office complex that has file cabinets down one side however still maintains 44 inches clear space along the corridor, would this be considered part of an exit passageway and would it be allowable given that width is maintained. The discussion is "An exit passageway shall not be used for any other purpose other than means of egress" and if the file cabinets create a violation in the space.


----------



## mjesse (Mar 13, 2014)

What if someone leaves a file cabinet open, does it further reduce the exit passageway?

On the surface, I would say the cabinets are not allowed


----------



## steveray (Mar 13, 2014)

A corridor is exit access....exit passageway is an exit enclosure....


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2014)

yes they do

as you cited

SECTION 1021 EXIT PASSAGEWAYS

1021.1 Exit passageway.

Exit passageways serving as an exit component in a means of egress system shall comply with the requirements of this section. An exit passageway shall not be used for any purpose other than as a means of egress.

1021.3 Construction.

Exit passageway enclosures shall have walls, floors and ceilings of not less than 1-hour fire-resistance rating, and not less than that required for any connecting exit enclosure. Exit passageways shall be constructed as fire barriers in accordance with Section 706.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2014)

are you looking at a corridor or exit passageway??????????

I think you are mixing skunks and foxes

This section provides acceptable methods of continuing the protected path of travel for building occupants. The building designer or owner is given these different options for achieving this protected path of travel. See Figure 1023.1 for an illustration of an exit passageway arrangement. In the case of office buildings or similar types of structures, the exit stairways are often located at the central core or in line with the centrally located exit access corridors. Exit passageways may be used to connect the exit stair to the exterior exit door or to connect stairway enclosures when a stairway needs to shift over. Such an arrangement provides great flexibility in the design use of the building. Without the passageway at the grade floor or the level of exit discharge, the occupants of the upper floors or basement levels would have to leave the safety of the exit stairway to travel to the exterior doors. Such a reduction of protection is not acceptable (see Section 1027 for exit discharge alternatives).

The exit passageway is considered an exit enclosure, such as in a mall or unlimited area building. Therefore, exit passageways may also be used on their own in locations not connected with a stair enclosure. Sometimes on large floor plans, an exit passageway may be used to extend an exit into areas that would not otherwise be able to meet the travel distance requirements. Like vertical exit stairways, there is no travel distance limitation within exit passageways.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 13, 2014)

Like CDA said, it can be used to meet travel distance requirements. Most commonly they are used as an extension of vertical exit enclosures. They are both considered exits and there is no travel distance limitations once you enter an exit passageway. You can't put file cabinets in them because they can be used only for egress.


----------



## LGreene (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree - I think your 8' wide office corridor is probably an exit access, not an exit passageway.


----------



## annoyitated (Jan 14, 2020)

Does this change with 2015 IBC and the addition of the "circulation path" to the allowable purpose?  It seems having "passage from one place to another for pedestrians" would allow spaces to be located off of the Exit Passageway.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 15, 2020)

Timeout - 

*Corridors* (1020) are handled a lot differently than EXIT PASSAGEWAY (1026) . The best way to describe what is required for an exit passageway is to consider the exit passageway as a horizontal stair shaft. 

Just like a stair shaft, provisions for access to go into the stairway(exit passageway) for egress must be provided. The exception is that door hardware may allow people to use the exit passageway to access other areas of the building.  

Just like a vertical stairway, elevators are not allowed to open into the EXIT PASSAGEWAY.

The door leading to the exit passage way is the* EXIT* - The passageway is still a part of the exit and travel distance within a true exit passageway is unlimited;  it should connect to the point of exit discharge. 

Only penetrations related to ventilation, illumination, and serving the exit passageway itself are allowed.

MAKE SURE YOU UNDERSTAND THE THREE COMPONENTS FOR THE MEANS OF EGRESS - EXIT ACCESS (Corridor for example), EXIT ( Exit PAssageway for example) and EXIT DISCHARGE.

This is a simplified approach to the complex code language of the building codes, however, the intent I believe is spelled out in simple english.

Feel free to add or clarify anything that may be confusing........ This is mine interpretation and how I can easily remember the requirements for an exit passageway.


----------



## annoyitated (Jan 15, 2020)

That was the way i had interpreted it as well until I was given this recently (see Exit Passageway interpretation below).


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 15, 2020)

Not to be reduced in size by unfixed elements of the type you describe. Often seen in back of house areas of hotels and ballrooms.


----------



## annoyitated (Jan 16, 2020)

Agreed.  I had always thought of exit passageways as a "one-way" exit, as ADAguy stated, off the back of larger spaces requiring additional exiting.  But the interpretation above makes it seem like it could also be an entrance to the building.  Could it not be interpreted to further allow an enclosed storage room or IT space to be located adjacent to or off the egress passageway even though those spaces do not have any other access?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 17, 2020)

Stairs can be used as entrances to buildings, or for circulation between floors.  Likewise, an exit passageway can be used as a building entrance or for circulation from occupied rooms opening off it.

The main difference is that rooms that are not normally occupied, such as restrooms, storage rooms, mechanical rooms, etc. can't open directly into an exit passageway.  Also, an exit has stricter limits on openings, so the doors will require a greater fire rating and glass will be limited.


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2020)

Paul has a good explanation....


----------

